# Resizing and picture quality



## scottyb (Apr 17, 2008)

I need to scale down image size for distribution (web/emal/etc), and I need to be able to do this for many pictures (batch).
I recently started shooting in RAW, and use the Canon utilities to process the pictures. I'm pleased with the results, but the utility doesn't have an option for size (*only allows resize of jpg, not RAW). What I've been doing is take the resulting jpg (~5mb file for best quality), then resize. The problem is that the result is noticably degraded regardless of the tool I use to resize it (I've tried about 5 different tools). It's very irritating. 

My assumption now is that I need a better tool to directly process the raw file to the correct size I want. Is this correct? Should I bite the bullet and just get PS?

Another odd think I've noticed is that the Canon RAW image processing tool allows a "resolution" range of 10-2000, but regardless of what I enter, the resulting files are always the exact same file size, and I can visually see any difference. bug?

Camera is an XT btw.

TIA,
Scott


----------



## Garbz (Apr 18, 2008)

You saving high quality JPEG? Because a high quality JPEG is indistinguishable from RAW unless you open and save it like 10 times or so.


----------



## scottyb (Apr 18, 2008)

Yes, I'm saving high quality jpeg, but there is no option for size so I get a picture that's ~3456x2304 always. So what I have to do is then resize the jpeg and the resulting smaller pic is poor visual quality regardless of "picture quality" option chosen.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 18, 2008)

Yes, I think you need a better tool.

I've never really liked the EOS utility software...it's not all that functional.  What other software to you have?

I would recommend something like Adobe Lightroom, which is great for dealing a large number of RAW files.

Irfanview is a free program that has some pretty good batch commands, but I don't think it will edit RAW files (although it can see them).


----------



## scottyb (Apr 18, 2008)

Is there a "bargain" version of photoshop for soemone like me that needs essentially the basics?


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 18, 2008)

> Is there a "bargain" version of photoshop for soemone like me that needs essentially the basics?


Photoshop Elements.  I think they are on version 6.0 or something...but any of the versions from 3.0 on, are pretty good.

You could also look at 'Gimp'...which is a free download.  I don't know how well it handles batch processing though.


----------

